# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Προβλημα με το power supply  τροφοδοτικο ενος PHILIPS στερεοφωνικου cd player mp3

## panvasma

Εχω το παραπανω στερεοφωνικο PHILIPS MICRO SYSTEM MCM398D το οποιο δεν λειτουργει καθολου δεν αναβει με το on/ off. Σταματησε να λειτουργει μετα απο πτωση τασης της ΔΕΗ. Το εχω ανοιξει εβγαλα την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου power supply την τσεκαρα δεν δινει καθολου τις τασεις dc δηλαδη  τα + - 12v +- 5v.  Οπως φαινεται στη φωτο Ελενξα τα 220v ac την ασφαλεια fuse T5A ειναι οκ μετα το varistor tvr1 με το thiristor rt1, ειναι ενταξει. Επισης ο ανορθωτης GBU ac 606 bd1  με ωμικη συνεχεια για διοδο ειναι οκ στην συνεχεια ο ηλεκτρ. Πυκνωτης 180μF  στα 400v εναι οκ οπως επισης τα φιλτρα LF2 και poly πυκνωτες  carli cx1 cx2  τα δυο  mosfet φαινονται ενταξει. Τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα αντιστασεις διοδοι πυκνωτες φαινονται ενταξει οι 2 τριοδοι  D 11 D12  ειναι μετρημενα οκ. Απο την κατω μερια της πλακετας ειναι το κυκλωμα ελεγκτη IC1 με ολα τα smd εξαρτηματα διδοι zener κλπ. Πως ελεγχουμε το ic1. Υπαρχει καμια προταση για την βλαβη και τι αλλο να ελενξω;  παραθετω φωτο του power supply και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!!!!20181120_180450.jpg20181120_180432.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές μπορείς να τους ελέγξεις μόνο αν έχεις καπασιτόμετρο και ESR meter.
*Αν δεν έχεις και τα δύο, τους αλλάζεις ΟΛΟΥΣ* και μετά συνεχίζεις την αναζήτηση της βλάβης εφόσον εξακολουθήσει να μην δουλεύει.

----------


## panvasma

[QUOTE=Panoss;597570]Ξ€ΞΏΟΟ Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ»ΟΟΞΉΞΊΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ*Ο ΞΌΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ―Ο Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ*Ξ³ΞΎΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΌΟΞ½ΞΏ Ξ±Ξ½ Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ESR meter.
*ΞΞ½ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ± Ξ΄ΟΞΏ, ΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΞΞΞ₯Ξ£* ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ¬ ΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ―ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±ΞΆΞ�ΟΞ·ΟΞ· ΟΞ·Ο Ξ²Ξ»Ξ¬Ξ²Ξ·Ο Ξ΅ΟΟΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΞΊΞΏΞ»ΞΏΟΞΈΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΉ.
QUOTE


Ξ£ΟΞ³Ξ½ΟΞΌΞ· ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΞ¬Ξ½ΟΞ·ΟΞ± Ξ½ΟΟΞ―ΟΞ΅ΟΞ± Ξ»ΟΞ³Ο ΞΊΞ¬ΟΞΏΞΉΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏΞ²Ξ»Ξ�ΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞ±. ΞΞΌΟΟ ΞΈΞ*Ξ»Ο Ξ½Ξ± ΟΟΟΞ�ΟΟ Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ΟΞ―ΟΟΟΟΞ· Ξ΅ΟΟΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½  Ξ*ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΟΞ»ΞΏΟ ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ΅ΞΎΟΞ΄ΞΏΟ DCv Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ*Ο ΞΌΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ½ΞΏΞ½ΟΞ±ΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏΟΟΞΊΟΞΌΞ*Ξ½ΞΏΞΉ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ ΟΟΞΉΟ Ξ΄ΞΉΟΞ΄ΞΏΟΟ - ΟΟΞΉΟΞ΄ΞΏΟΟ Ξ� ΟΟΞ± 4 IC;  Ξ€ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ¬ΟΞΉΟΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΎΞ΅ΞΊΞΉΞ½Ξ�ΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΞ± Ξ½Ξ± Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ΞΆΟ Ξ΄ΞΉΟΞ΄ΞΏΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏΟΟ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ*Ο. Ξ ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟΞ¬ Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ*Ξ³ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΟΟΞ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΏΞΉ ΟΟΞΊΞ½ΟΟΞ*Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ¬ ΟΞ± Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»Ξ± Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΞ¬ Ξ΅ΞΎΞ±ΟΟΞ�ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ±;

----------


## Panoss

Τα γράμματά σου βγήκαν 'κινέζικα', δεν διαβάζονται.
Πήγαινε στο http://www.online-decoder.com/el, κάνεις επικόλληση το κείμενό σου και πατάς 'εικασία' για να στα βγάλει κανονικά.

Στο ερώτημά σου: κι αν είναι το πρόβλημά σου είναι οι πυκνωτές παρόλο που δεν είναι φουσκωμένοι;
Τις διόδους μπορείς να τις ελέγξεις με ένα πολύμετρο, τους πυκνωτές όχι, οπότε τους αλλάζεις.

ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ότι τα εξαρτήματα που μπορούν να ελεγχθούν, όπως π.χ. οι δίοδοι, έχουν ήδη ελεγχθεί...
Εκτός αν περιμένεις από μας να σου πούμε να τις ελέγξεις...

----------

